# A'Jr. Mint Du Tuller Rett Mondioring I



## Elizabeth Digmann (Jan 28, 2009)

Mint (bred by Jeff Oehlsen) and I passed both legs of our MR I last weekend! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fy4ehvINGU


----------



## Steve Groen (Aug 22, 2010)

Elizabeth Digmann said:


> Mint (bred by Jeff Oehlsen) and I passed both legs of our MR I last weekend!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fy4ehvINGU


Very nice!


----------



## Martine Loots (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Elizabeth Digmann said:


> Mint (bred by Jeff Oehlsen) and I passed both legs of our MR I last weekend!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fy4ehvINGU


Congrats the dog looked real good.
Was the video from the first or second day?


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Very Nice ..... good work


----------



## Dave Colborn (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice work!!!


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Nice job! I liked how you put the captioning up of what exercise was what, as I've not seen a Mondio trial in person before.


----------



## Tiago Fontes (Apr 17, 2011)

Good job. 

Continued success.


----------



## Holden Sawyer (Feb 22, 2011)

That was really fun to watch! Huge congrats. I love his happy demeanor, the little bunny hops during retrieve and when you called him off the face attack cracked me up. He just looks like he's waiting for the next exciting thing to come around the corner. You must be very proud. I'll be looking to see your team's future exploits.

Holden


----------



## Derek Milliken (Apr 19, 2009)

Well done!!!  Nice work.


----------



## Jhun Brioso (Dec 28, 2009)

I've watched the entire video. VERY NICE! The send away, face/flee attack were awesome!


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

Very nice work, Elizabeth. Congrats!


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

CONGRATS to you and Jeff!!!


Terrasita


----------



## Shane Woodlief (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice work - Congrats to you and Jeff O - Still hate the whistles and horns though


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Elizabeth Digmann said:


> Mint (bred by Jeff Oehlsen) and I passed both legs of our MR I last weekend!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Fy4ehvINGU


Nice job Elizabeth! I bet Jeff is really proud, I know he was the last time we talked. It's obvious he was right about your dedication!


----------



## John L'Orange (Aug 29, 2011)

I lurk over at leerburg.com, and I think I read that it is just you and one other friend who do this?? You don't even have a guy in a suit for you?? 

That sort of leaves me without any excuses now doesnt it?? haha


----------



## Elizabeth Digmann (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks everyone! i had a great time trialing and i learned a lot! i cant wait to trial again! 




Thomas Barriano said:


> Congrats the dog looked real good.
> Was the video from the first or second day?


The video is from the first day, the second day i got 173/200 points





John L'Orange said:


> I lurk over at leerburg.com, and I think I read that it is just you and one other friend who do this?? You don't even have a guy in a suit for you??
> 
> That sort of leaves me without any excuses now doesnt it??
> haha



yep it is normally just the two of us at training, the closest club is 5+ hrs away and we try and train with them every month or so.


----------



## Laura Bollschweiler (Apr 25, 2008)

Congrats! I wanted to see more retrieves. 

Laura


----------



## Shawn Reed (Nov 9, 2010)

Thanks for posting Elizabeth!! It's very inspiring that you are doing this without a weekly club! Several of us are starting a Mondio training group over here in SE PA. We look forward to eventually competing. Again, thanks for posting.


----------



## Debbie High (Jul 2, 2006)

Congratulations! Good job!


----------



## Lorrie McCarthy (Aug 26, 2011)

Congratulations!


----------



## Julie Blanding (Mar 12, 2008)

Amazing performance! I thought the beginning OB was pretty tough... very tight in that little section for those few exercises. Your whistle recalls are awesome too! I was holding my breath for your DOH. Question: did they find what they were looking for in the car? ;-)

What a wonderful job you all have done!

Julie


----------



## Elizabeth Digmann (Jan 28, 2009)

i was really nervous when i found out that there would be two decoys in the DOH. Mint has only seen two decoys twice in training, thankfully they made the exercise simple and short. i don't think he even saw the second decoy lol


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Elizabeth,

When you get a chance, can you comment on how you approached his protection training without a local decoy. Did Jeff do his foundation training? I have a couple of friends here that have the same problem--lack of a training decoy. I'd love to share with them how you worked around this with Mint.

Thanks.

Terrasita


----------



## Steve Strom (May 25, 2008)

Congratulations Elizabeth. I've enjoyed watching the videos of your training and now the results. Great job.


----------



## Elizabeth Digmann (Jan 28, 2009)

basically all the bite work was trained with a tug or leg sleeves and then once every month or so we go train with a decoy. Its hard because both my friend and i are new at this, so we have had to re-train and fix a lot of problems that were handler created.

I got Mint from Jeff when he was 9mo and he had some foundation training done, then i was able to train with Jeff a few times after i got him. We video almost all our training then when we have a problem we send it to Jeff and he helps us out. In January i moved across the state so my friend Sarah and I could train on a regular basis. Before I moved I was basically just working on OB in between training with Jeff. 

Its been rough but I have fun (most the time lol ) and I am learning a lot! Sarah will be trying for her MR1 with her puppy next year and hopefully i will be able to try for my MR2 at some point


----------

